# Today at 3:00pm Eastern Time - LIVE Dr. Color Chip Detailing Class!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Today at 3:00pm Eastern Time - LIVE Dr. Color Chip Detailing Class!

Today at 3:00pm Eastern Time - the Dr. Color Chip Team will be here to teach us how to correctly use the Dr. Color Chip Rock Chip Repair System to fill in and repair rock chips!


















































































*Here's our demo car - a white KIA Soul with lots of rock chips on the front of the car*














































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More

Our LIVE Detailing Classes are at 3:00pm Eastern Time every Thursday.

*YouTube* - You can interact LIVE via the comments section

*Facebook* - You can interact LIVE via the comments section


----------

